# i am new to this site



## ilikepigeons (Feb 27, 2007)

this is what i have so far http://pets.webshots.com/album/554001070dAIoSo?start=0 will be posting some new stuff up soon.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to Pigeon talk. You have some very nice birds. You will find this site extremely informative and lots of very nice people all willing to help where they can if you have any problems. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! You have some very lovely birds. I'm a little concerned about the unbanded white pigeons that you have noted are for dove release. If these birds are already homed to your loft, they should be used only as breeders by anyone who might purchase them. If they were to be released, they would try to return to your loft. Perhaps you can tell us a bit more about them.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

I was wondering that myself when I saw them all inside the box/container together.


Are you selling all your birds and their cages and accessories?


----------



## ilikepigeons (Feb 27, 2007)

*ilikepigeons*

you all are very kind, welcomming me here. i have raised pigeons for 3 years now. i have two lofts. i built them under city regulations and i purchase a pigeon permit. my loft is heated with lights and i have alot of pigeon meds for my use.
i just separated the white homers just to take a picture. they are safe. i still have them. i am selling them because i have too many birds. i just want to keep two white homers, to add with my other breeds, before breeding season starts. and yes, they are just for breeding. i got 10 of them last fall from someone who doesn't want them anymore for the same price i am selling them for. 
here is another site. i am still fixing it though. pretty soon it will consist of my breeds. 
http://www.angelfire.com/planet/junior2/


----------



## ilikepigeons (Feb 27, 2007)

*ilikepigeons*

i am bored most of the time so feel free to email me. here is my email address. [email protected] and maybe we can share pictures of birds or something. i just love looking at show type birds and other breeds. thanks so much.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELCOME TO THE SITE!

What lovely pigeons you have! Thank you for posting your pictures!

You were able to get a pigeon permit? Didn't know they had them. What city do you live in?

We will look forward to updates as you have time!


----------



## ilikepigeons (Feb 27, 2007)

*ilikepigeons*

i live in saint paul, mn. the permit has the logo city of saint paul on it and i had to fill out papers plus get permissions from my neighbors. there are regulations for more than three animals i guess. because of breeding purposes a license or permit is required from where i am from. it includes birds, rabbits, more then three dogs, hoff animals, and so on. you should check your area out. just call the city and ask. do you need a license or permit? and hopefully they can tell you. the fee for the first year was $60. then it becomes $25 for every year. building a loft you need to go by regulations too if you don't want to pay a fee for it. like build it 3 feet from the neighbors, 7 feet from your house and alley, plus it had to be a serton size or else you had to pay a biulding permit for it (like $20 to $40 depending on how big it is).


----------



## ilikepigeons (Feb 27, 2007)

*ilikepigeons*

here is a site for beginners in racing homing pigeons. http://grouper.com/video/MediaDetails.aspx?id=832927


----------



## ilikepigeons (Feb 27, 2007)

*ilikepigeons*

the reason i am selling some of my birds and accessories is i am down sizing. just keeping one loft for now.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ilikepigeons said:


> here is a site for beginners in racing homing pigeons. http://grouper.com/video/MediaDetails.aspx?id=832927


That's a very good video! Thank you for posting the link!

Terry


----------



## ilikepigeons (Feb 27, 2007)

*ilikepigeons*

your welcome terry. i am glad to post it.


----------



## ilikepigeons (Feb 27, 2007)

*ilikepigeons*

i just finished my site. check it out. i hope you like it. these are my breeds of homers. http://www.angelfire.com/planet/junior2


----------



## ilikepigeons (Feb 27, 2007)

*ilikepigeons*

sorry, some pictures were so dirty. i clean my coop 2 times a week. so some pictures were taken before i cleaned it and some pictures were taken after i cleaned it. all birds are healthy and good. thanks and good luck with your animals.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up about your updated site! You have some very lovely birds!

Terry


----------

